# twin girls names needed



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya every1 i pick up my two new babies in just over 2 weeks i am looking for names of two girls iv thought of the following but none have took my breath away yet-
thelma and louis
paris and nicole
mary-kate and ashley
ha any ideas please


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I didnt realise you were getting them both, thats great! I love the name Paris but not Nichole, like Ashley but not mary kate,hate thelma and Louise, its hard enough choosing one name without twinnies,how about Blossom and Daisy, or Peaches and cream,lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I love peaches and cream so cute - what colour are they ?


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Let's see Rose & Petals Lovey & Dovey I'm stumped It's hard enough to come up with one name :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i would go for the thelma and louise :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yes picking up my two new girliys in two weeks have already been buying them bits and bobs i was only going toget one but she had one left on her own otherwise and they were just to cute to leave ha plus there is plenty of room here think jacob and tyke can sense something is happening i have not stopped cleaning and getting house ready stil thinking of names


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

mina and milla

pixie and sprite


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Barbie & Cindy

Fairy & Pixie

Petal & Flower

wish & star

belle & bella

ruby & crystal (other jewels)

Twins Names - Girls .........

Achala, Chancala.
Akshata, Dakshata.
Alekhya, Lekhya.
Amala, Kamala. 
Amala, Vimala.
Amala, Kamala.
Amani, Pavani.
Amitha,Benitha. 
Amuda, Kumuda.
Anita, Sunita.
Anjali, Gitanjali.
Anjana, Aparna.
Anupama, Nirupama.
Aparna, Suvarna.
Apuroopa, Abhiroopa.
Archana, Aparna. Asha, Jisha.
Asha, Usha.
Asita, Asmita,
Asmita, Sushmita.
Avyakta, Vyakta.
Bala, Mala.
Bangari, Singari.
Bindu, Sindu.
Bindu, Hindu.
Bulbul, Kumkum.
Chamanti, Hemanti.
Chandan, Vandana.
Devi, Sri Devi.
Dipanjali, Gitanjali.
Divya, Kavya.
Divya, Navya.
Divya, Bhavya. 

Ganga, Gauri (Gowri).
Ganga, Manga.
Girija, Vanaja.
Gita, Gitika.
Gita, Sangeeta.
Gita, Rita.
Gopinath, Gitanath.
Gowri, Sowri.
Haarika, Vihaarika.
Hari Priya, Hamsa Priya.
Hari Priya, Jaya Priya.
Harita, Haarati.
Harita, Haarika.
Hasini, Suhasini.
Indraja, Chandraja.
Indrani, Chandrani Iswarya, Soundarya
Jalaja, Vanaja.
Jaya, Vijaya.
Jaya Prada, Jaya Sudha.
Jaya Lalitha, Vijaya Lalitha. Jyoti, Jyotika.
Kalyan, Karthik.
Kamala, Vimala.
Kanya, Sukanya.
Kavita, Savita.
Keerti, Samkeerti.
Keertana, Samkeertana.
Kirti, Bharati Kriti,
Krishi. Krishna, Trishna. Krishnan, Kannan.
Latha, Vidyullatha. 
Lakshmi, Parvathi.
Lavanya, Karunya.
Leelavathi, Kalavathi.
Lekha, Sulekha.
Malasri, Vanisri.
Mallika, Malika.
Mallika, Nava Mallika.
Maya, Chhaya.
Maya Devi, Chhaya Devi. Mayawati, Leelawati.
Meena, Veena.
Meena, Leena.
Meenakshi, Kamakshi.
Mukti, Yukti.
Mulya, Amulya.
Nancy, Fancy. 
Vanaja, Girija.
Vanajakshi, Indrakshi.
Vinaya, Vijaya.
Vimala, Vipula.
Visalakshi, Kamakshi.
Visali, Vysali.
Vysali, Vydehi.
Yamuna, Jamuna.
Yashasvini, Tejasvini
Navya, Ramya.
Nayana, Sunayana.
Neela, Leela.
Nikhila, Nirmala.
Nikhita, Nishita.
Nilambari, Kadambari.
Nisha, Lisha.
Nisha, Isha
Padma, Sadma.
Padma, Padmaja.
Pallavi, Anupallavi.
Pavitra, Sumitra.
Poojita, Premita.
Poorna, Sampoorna. Pramoda, Vinoda.
Preeti, Swati.
Prema, Premaja.
Radha, Gadha. 
Udaya, Hrudaya.
Uma, Rama.
Uma Shankar, Gowri Shankar.
Usha, Uma.
Ushaswini, Ushangini.

Radha,Geetha.
Radha, Anuradha.
Radhika, Renuka.
Ragathi, Pandari.
Rajani, Sujani.
Rajeswari, Kameswari.
Ram, Lakshman.
Ramaa, Uma.
Ramya, Gamya.
Rani, Vani.
Rasamayi, Ragamayi.
Rekha, Surekha.
Reshma, Karishma.
Roja, Pooja.
Roopal, Sonal.
Roopali, Sonali.
Rupa, Apurupa.
Rupa, Swarupa.
Sagari, Sagarika.
Sajitha, Saritha.
Saila, Sailaja.
Sarala, Tarala.
Sarika, Abhisarika.
Satya, Nitya.
Savitri, Gayatri.
Sindhura, Mandara.
Sita, Gita.
Sitara, Navatara.
Sobha, Sobhana.
Soumya, Ramya.
Sri Devi, Bhu Devi.
Srimati, Charumati.
Srivalli, Srilekha.
Sruti, Preeti.
Sudha, Subha.
Sudha, Jaya Sudha. 
Sushma, Sushmita.
Swati, Khyati.
Tara, Sitara.
Tara, Mira.


Hope any of them help! xxxxx

(Im a twin, to a boy!)


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Lily and rose
Minnie and mouse
Itty and Bitty (had a kat called Itty bitty pretty kitty)
Kit and kat
lady and bug
luna and moon
twinkle and sparkle (Twink and Spark)
Crunchie and mars (or other chocie names)
Fifi and fluffy (if you are very girly)
mena and mara
Meera and Maya
coco and channel
Mindi and Bindi
Pebbles and bam bam
Wilma and betty
Fern and flicker
pinky and perky
krishna and buddah
Merry and pipin
Scarlet and ruby?
thats what my mice are called. (scarlet and ruby i mean)

Phew! My brian hurts now!! my gosh that took a lot of thinking!

Love n hugs

S xXx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou for soooo many name ideas i stil am not sure what to pick suppose it will be easier when i get them home


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG so cute I love coco and chanel that is fab for them  

so how many chi will you have in all Jacob, tyke , misty and the 2 new ones - wow


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

no i didnt get misty in the end i went all that way to see her and she didnt resemble a chihuahua one bit so i was gutted but then i found a breeder who had two girls she was going to keep one and let me buy the other but she phoned the other day and asked if i would be interested in both yipeeeeeee


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah coco and chanel would be so sweet  

i think the danger with the names that stephanie gave is that they resemble too much !! 

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh i understand nat! They were from a twin gril naming site! x


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

is it too late to add these?

flora and fauna

they were 2 of the fairy godmothers in sleeping beauty... (i think? that's the movie.. someone correctme if i am wrong...)


----------



## ShyzMommy (Mar 4, 2005)

heres a few.......

hershey & kisses
Babe & Baby
Cookies & Creme
baby & Doll

well...Good luck! :wave: Let us know what you choose


----------



## ShyzMommy (Mar 4, 2005)

heres a few.......

hershey & kisses
Babe & Baby
Cookies & Creme
baby & Doll

well...Good luck! :wave: Let us know what you choose


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

aww thanks for the names everyone i am picking the girls up on thursday and i am thinking about naming them paris and tiffany but am not garunteeing it as im sure when they arrive they will have totally different personalites and il end up calling them something else i like the name bree as well to many names not enough pups ha


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Awww I like thelma & Louise! x


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

How about Mercedes and Lexus???


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

oowwwwwww  I like those KJ!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ohhhhh i stil cant decide i really dont think i will know until i get them i think thelma and louise great to but every1 says its bad im sooooo excited cant wait to list loadsa pics


----------

